# Another cross stitch



## Capt Lightning (Jun 12, 2016)

Winnie the Pooh and friends..


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2016)

Beautiful, capt.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice work Capt.


----------

